# New Website (amature)



## mainemetalart (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi everyone.  I just joined today and wanted to invite anyone who might like to look at my digital photo's to go to my website. 
www.mainemetalart.com
I'm a Machinist from Maine and have just gotten into photography again....I used to be really into it...and now I have posted pictures on my website.   Click on the Auto Pictures button.  Please let me know what you think.  It's really just a hobby. The pictures are of abandoned cars in the Maine woods.  I very much enjoy looking at everyone's work here.  Thanks to the photo forum for giving us all a place to share.
Robert


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 15, 2005)

Great stuff on your site.  I'm a machinist from NH so, of course, I like all the metal work.


----------



## mainemetalart (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment....I really enjoy both the photography and the metal work.  I'd like to learn more about what you do in NH.  I've had the machine shop here (Maine) for 20 years.


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 15, 2005)

We do all sorts of parts.  Here is our website that is in dire need of redesign.  I'm just waiting for the okay from our computer support guy for me to change it up.


----------



## mainemetalart (Dec 16, 2005)

I looked at the site.  I started my company in 86, so I see a lot of similarities between the two.  I also have done a lot of communications and defense work over the years.  I occationally have a need for larger cnc turning (say 1.5 to 8 inches or so) do you folks do that?  Does your shop ever have a need to send any cnc milling out?  I do damn good work, and it's a little slow lately.  -Robert-


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 16, 2005)

I think that's about the same time that he started our company so I bet they look a looot alike.  We don't have any lathes in the shop, to my surprise, so if we can't mill what we need, we have to send it out.  We only deal in CNC so there isn't too much they won't make me program and run, but we do run across the occasional job that we can't take for some reason so I'm sure we could send it your way.  PM me any details so I can pass them on to my boss.


----------

